# Baby no2???? Help!



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello ladies,
Well we had our little boy last march via ivf. It worked on the 2nd attempt and we are so so thankful for our miracle. 
He thing is, we have frozen top grade embryo's and it's the do we don't we issue I need advice on. 
Are we being greedy? What if it fails, where do you draw the line etc etc
Anyone else conceived a second time via embryo transfers in this way?
Advice pls!!!

Lisa x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Lisa
You are NOT being greedy!  We have been chatting about that on the dare i think about a 3rd thread - (think thats what its called)!  If you hadnt had IVF you  most likely would not even think if you are being greedy to want another, just because we have needed 'help' to get our precious bundles doesnt mean we dont have a natural desire to increase the size of our families and there is no way we should feel guilty about that.
Only you can decide if you want to use your embryos and where to draw the line but with me we were very lucky to have ds and dd after 5 cycles and still had embryos in the freezer and we just couldnt leave them there so had a FET cycle which sadly ended in miscarriage but it was not anything to do with them being frozen or anything, my DS was a frozen embryo! We said we would have that last go and see what happens but getting so close but not getting the 3rd has meant that we are now trying naturally for number 3 so i have no advice on drawing a line as i clearly cant myself yet!!   
I hope you can come to decision - time often helps get things clear in your mind, i have been umming and arring (!?) about trying again for  nearly a year but it seems right now so dont think you have to rush into a decision.
Good luck with whatever you decide
C
x


----------

